# Brazil to buy 36+ fighter jets



## CougarKing (11 Jul 2008)

Maybe they are just wary of Chavez and Venezuela.

http://www.brazzilmag.com/content/view/9539/1/



> *Brazil to Buy Dozens of Fighter Jets to Defend Amazon and Offshore Oil        *
> Written by Newsroom
> Saturday, 05 July 2008
> The Brazilian government launched the process to buy at least 36 fighter jets as part of a broader plan to modernize its Air Force and in keeping with neighbors like Venezuela, Chile and Peru, which are also in the process of overhauling their fleets.
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Jul 2008)

> Brazil is seeking a generous technology transfer package, possibly including local assembly, to help develop its own aviation industry and perform maintenance of the aircraft.



That should leave out US companies.


----------



## geo (11 Jul 2008)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> That should leave out US companies.


Why is that... the F16 is being built under licence by a bunch of foreign countries... what difference is another one going to do ???


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jul 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Why is that... the F16 is being built under licence by a bunch of foreign countries... what difference is another one going to do ???



The US government has been increasingly reluctant to agree to technology transfers, even to close allies. The F-16 is no longer manufactured under licence outside the USA as well.


----------



## geo (12 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The US government has been increasingly reluctant to agree to technology transfers, even to close allies. The F-16 is no longer manufactured under licence outside the USA as well.


Ah!  Right.  If no longer manufactured in other countries, I figured that it was just a case of those countries having moved on to bigger & better jets.


----------



## CougarKing (27 Oct 2014)

Seems the fallout from the spy scandal effectively killed the US bid to sell Superhornets to Brazil...


Defense News



> *Brazil Signs Deal With Saab To Buy 36 Gripens*
> Oct. 27, 2014 - 11:53AM   |  By ANDREW CHUTER
> LONDON — Brazil has signed a 39.3 billion Swedish krona (US $5.4 billion) deal with Saab to take delivery of 36 of the Swedish defense company’s new Gripen NG fighter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Oct 2014)

6 years it took, how long has it been for us?


----------



## Brasidas (28 Oct 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> 6 years it took, how long has it been for us?



Did somebody say seaking replacement?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Oct 2014)

When I asked the Malaysians how long it would take from Order to launch of a large LNG carrier, they said 18 months, I replied we could not do the briefing note in that time.  :crybaby:


----------



## Monsoon (28 Oct 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> When I asked the Malaysians how long it would take from Order to launch of a large LNG carrier, they said 18 months, I replied we could not do the briefing note in that time.  :crybaby:


It would be about the same timeline for us. The devilry (for us and I'm sure the Malaysians too) is in the pre-order phase.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Oct 2014)

35 billion dollar project, they were sniffing around the coast about 2010, introduced us to the project in 2012 with a proposed first shipment of LNG Nov 2018, now looking at 2019.


----------

